# Marine Aquariums > Saltwater Beginner's >  My Little Fish Set up.

## Liam-A

Thoughts?
D50515DC-E204-4318-8E87-114144E9D7DF.jpg

----------

*Gary R* (12-03-2020), *lost* (26-03-2020)

----------


## Gary R

That looks good Liam and the Fire Shrimp as it's own home  :lol: 

What tank did you go for and what lighting are you using...does it have a skimmer ?

----------


## Liam-A

It’s all very basic. It’s a Aquael 50 with a hang on the back filter. I’m keeping it all the same until I upgrade it next year. When that time comes I’ll be asking you for much much more advice

----------


## Gary R

Just make sure you keep up with your water changes and every think will tick along nicely  :Wink:

----------

